
Show HN: The Bench Project, a project for people who hate shopping - ob1gman
https://thebenchproject.github.io/
======
ob1gman
Hey All! A little back story here... I've always hated shopping and then some
friends (and my wife) encouraged me to do a capsule closet.

It's been working really well! I have fewer clothing decisions than ever and
look good!

So I wanted to make a list of sites that make this approach possible. Feel
free to add PRs. I would love that!

